# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  стихотворные переводы англоязычных пес

## dekameron77

знаю, что для многих исполнителей
сложно петь на иностранных языках,
однако далеко не все зарубежные хиты имеют аналоги на русском.

в связи с этим, есть предложение:
почему бы силами форумчан не исправить эту ситуацию? 

всё просто:
вы выкладываете оригинальный текст песни,
а мы поможем сделать вариант этой песни на русском языке.

я лично с удовольствием поупражнялся бы с английскими текстами. 
причём порой интересно сделать не перевод "в чистом виде",
а именно вариант "на заданную тему",
пусть далёкий от смысла оригинала, 
зато удобоваримый для восприятия на русском.

надеюсь, эта тема найдёт отклик.

----------


## хрюхрюмчик777

а как на счет французского текста??? вот с ним вообще жестко:) :Aga:  была бы рада и безмерно благодарна!!!

----------


## dekameron77

*хрюхрюмчик777*,
 с французским и действительно полный атас.
 сам пел одну песню "на французском",
как обезьяна, по написанной русской транскрипции,
не понимая даже, о чём текст.
аж признаваться противно. 

думаю, если будет на руках дословный перевод текста,
а также сама тема в плюсе (оригинал),
то вполне можно с этим поработать)))

так что велкам)))

----------


## NataG

Вношу предложение о песнях на немецком, если их вообще кто-то исполняет :smile:  Ну а вдруг кому-то нужен перевод?...

----------


## smychok

Класный раздел - полностью его поддерживаю!!!!
Я думаю, что многие откликнутся!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dekameron77

> Я думаю, что многие откликнутся!!!!!!!!!


пока что-то никого кроме нас это не заинтересовало))

----------


## dekameron77

итак, поступил заказ.
Песня "Sexbomb" в исполнении Tom Jones.

вот текст:

1. Spy on me, baby, use satelite
Infrared you see me move through the night
(well) I'm gonna fire, shoot me right
oooh, I love the way you fight.

now you('ve) found the secret code I use
to wash away my lonely blues
(and yes) I can't deny or lie (oh baby)
I only wanna make you fly ('cause you are, you're a)

Sexbomb, sexbomb, you're a sexbomb
You can give it to me when I need to come along
Sexbomb, sexbomb, you're a sexbomb
My baby You can turn me on

2. (no) don't get me wrong ain't gonna do you no harm
this bomb's (made) for loving and you can shoot it so far
(well) I'm your main target come on help me ignite it
Love struck (mmm) holding you tight (hold me tight darling)

Make me explode although you know
The rout to go to sex me slow
And yes I must react to claims of those
Who say that you're not all that (hah-hah-hah)

Sexbomb, sexbomb, you're a sexbomb
You can give it to me when I need to come along
Sexbomb, sexbomb, you're a sexbomb
My baby You can turn me on

3. You can give me more and more and count it on the score
You can turn me upside down and inside out
you can make me feel the real deal
and I can give it to you any time because you're my...

Sexbomb, sexbomb, you're a sexbomb
You can give it to me when I need to come along
Sexbomb, sexbomb, you're a sexbomb
My baby You can turn me on

ни у кого нет желания попробовать себя в качестве переводчика?
неужели никто не составит мне компанию?

p.s.
текст, конечно - полная хрень,
дуаю, с "чмстым" переводом вряд ли что получится;
попробуем сделать "вариант на тему"
;)))

----------


## dekameron77

нда.
Сексбомб оказалась не такой уж и простой песней.
Делать перевод, близкий про смыслу к оригиналу, я не стал, зато сделал свой текст на эту мелодию.
Получилась, конечно, "любовь-морковь", но вполне забавная, по-моему.

итак.

1. Я не понимаю, что стряслось со мной:
Я хожу уже неделю сам не свой.
Ты меня пленила, словно сладкий сон.
Как мальчишка, я влюблён.

Зря друзья твердили мне:
"Ну что ты в ней нашёл, она - как все".
(Но) от взгляда твоего закипает кровь,
И мне ничьих не надо слов.

R. Sexbomb, Sexbomb, ты же Sexbomb!
Всё готов отдать я, чтоб чуть-чуть побыть с тобой!
Sexbomb, Sexbomb, ты же Sexbomb!
Ну дай же мнне свою любовь...

2. Я не понимаю, что со мной стряслось,
Но твою натуру вижу я насквозь:
Ты со мной играешь, как с котёнком, но
Вместе будем всё равно!

Я знаю точно, ждёт меня успех,
И скоро ты поймёшь: я - лучше всех!
Рассеются сомненья у друзей,
Ведь станешь ты навек моей!

R. Sexbomb, Sexbomb, ты же Sexbomb!
Всё готов отдать я, чтоб чуть-чуть побыть с тобой!
Sexbomb, Sexbomb, ты же Sexbomb!
Ну дай же мнне свою любовь...

3. В сердце страсть бушует, словно ураган.
Бросить я готов весь мир к твоим ногам...
Ты меня о чём угодно попроси:
Ты так меня заводишь, просто больше нету сил!

R. Sexbomb, Sexbomb, ты же Sexbomb!
Всё готов отдать я, чтоб чуть-чуть побыть с тобой!
Sexbomb, Sexbomb, ты же Sexbomb!
Ну дай же мнне свою любовь...

----------


## NataG

Зачёт!:)

----------


## fomusik

Кристина Алилера "Hurt"
Seems like it was yesterday when I saw your face 
You told me how proud you were but I walked away 
If only I knew what I know today 

I would hold you in my arms 
I would take away the pain 
Thank you for all you've done 
Forgive all your mistakes 
There's nothing I wanna do 
To hear your voice again 
Sometimes I want to call you but I know you won't be there 

I'm sorry for blaming you for everything I just couldn't do 
And I hurt myself by hating you 
Somedays I feel broke inside but I won't admit 
Sometimes I just want to hide 'cause it's you I miss 
You know it's so hard to say goodbye when it comes to this 

Would you tell me I was wrong? 
Would you help me understand? 
Are you looking down upon me? 
Are you proud of who I am? 
There's nothing I want to do 
To have just one more chance 
To look into your eyes and see you looking back 

I'm sorry for blaming you for everything I just couldn't do 
And I've had myself 
If I had just one more day, I would tell you how much that 
I've missed you since you've been away 

Oh, it's dangerous 
It's so I'm afraid to try to turn back time 

I'm sorry for blaming you for everything I just couldn't do 
And I've had myself 

By hurting you 

вот ее примерный перевод :
Кажется, как будто только вчера я увидела твое лицо
Ты сказал мне, как ты горд, а я ушла прочь
Если бы я только знала то, что я знаю сейчас
Ооо, ооо 

Я заключила бы тебя в свои объятья
Я избавила бы тебя от боли
Поблагодарила бы за все, что ты сделал
Простила бы тебе все ошибки
Нет того, чего бы я не сделала
Лишь бы снова услышать твой голос
Иногда мне хочется позвонить тебе
Но я знаю, что ты не ответишь

Ооо, прости меня за то, что обвиняла тебя
За все, что я просто не смогла сделать
И причиняя боль тебе, я страдала сама

Бывает, я разрываюсь на части, но я не признаюсь
Иногда мне хочется просто спрятаться, потому что мне не хватает тебя
И так сложно сказать «Прощай»
Когда это становится обыденностью

Ты сказал бы мне, что я была неправа?
Ты помог бы мне понять?
Ты смотришь на меня с презрением?
Ты гордишься тем, кем я стала?

Нет того, чего я бы не сделала
Лишь бы у меня был еще один шанс
Заглянуть тебе в глаза
И увидеть, что в ответ ты смотришь на меня

Ооо прости меня за то, что обвиняла тебя
За все, что я просто не смогла сделать
И я страдала сама, ооо

Если бы у меня был еще один день
Я бы сказала, как мне тебя не хватает
С тех пор, как тебя не стало
Ооо, это опасно
Это так непривычно
Пытаться и возвращать время вспять

Прости меня за то, что обвиняла тебя
За все, что я просто не смогла сделать
И причиняя боль тебе, я страдала сама
  Если получится сделать русскую версию песни, буду очень благодарна. Песенка классная!

----------


## dekameron77

*fomusik*,
 ох, вот уж задачка не из лёгких)))))))
три дня уже сижу-колдую, пока результат не особо утешительный.
но ничего, что-нибудь обязательно получится)))

----------


## fomusik

Если получится, я буду счастлива безумно! Удачи и вдохновения!

----------


## dekameron77

*fomusik*,
с огромным усердием мастерил я текст по Вашей заявке, и смастерил-таки.

в ориинале невероятно сложный в ритмическом отношении текст,
с первого взгляда ритм вообще не разглядеть;
однако я умудрился сделать так, чтобы его можно было максимально удобно петь,
по количеству слогов практически 100-процентно совпадает с оригиналом.

смысл моего варианта весьма далёк от оригинала, (точнее, получилось нечто совсем другое))))
зато, на мой взгляд, получилось передать настроение зияющей грусти и тревоги. 

во всяком случае, спел этот вариант своей жене под минус, она была в восторге.)))))

итак, получайте.

1. Далёкой звезды свет погас где-то в облаках,
И имя застыло твоё на моих губах:
Нам больше с тобой 
Не вернуть любовь…

Словно в чёрно-белом сне
Две потерянных судьбы
Нам бы подняться в небо,
Но крылья так слабы,

Мало воздуха мне в груди,
Сжимает сердце грусть
С тобой мы заблудились 
Средь развалин наших чувств

О-о,  прости меня,
Моя любовь!
Я не хочу 
Ни обид, ни слов – 
Ты прости меня,
Моя Любовь…

2. Осталась лишь боль, и нет нам пути назад.
И нечего больше друг другу нам сказать…
(Увы, но) больше нам с тобой 
Не вернуть любовь.

Мы сорвали маски с лиц,
И рассыпалось всё в пыль,
Нам взлететь бы в небо к птицам,
Только в крыльях нету сил,

В наших чувствах, как в игре
Проигран каждый бой:
Мосты уже сгорели
Между мною и тобой.

О-о,  прости меня,
Моя любовь!
Я не хочу 
Ни обид, ни слов – 
Ты прости меня…

3. Я найду в себе силы жить:
Все расставлены точки, 
И некого больше винить!

О, прошу тебя,
Меня отпусти!
Забыть мне позволь
Боль…

Прости меня,
Моя любовь!
Я не хочу 
Ни обид, ни слов – 
Ты прости меня,

Моя Любовь…

p.s. хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение)))

p.p.s. знаю, что "прости меня, моя любовь" - плагиат.
но что ж поделать.))))))

----------


## oskar_65

Предлагаю вашему вниманию свой вариант
           "Happy New Year" группы "ABBA"
Здесь только два куплета,но можно за третьим разом спеть первый с добавлением последней строки:

   Отзвенели бокалы,
   И шампанского река
   Утекла,и одни
   Мы остались - ты и я.
   Фейерверки угасли,
   Как цветные паруса
   В небесах.Новый день
   Всё расставит по местам...
     Время искренним словам:
             -Happy New Year! Happy New Year!
              Вот и пришли эти сказочные дни,
              И предчувствие большой,большой любви.
              Happy New Year! Happy New Year!
              Сбудется всё, что ты в полночь загадал,
              Что любимым пожелал от всей души - 
              Добра и любви!

     Мы порой так наивны,
     Верим в детскую мечту - 
     Высоту, и опять
     Не хотим её терять.
     Мы проходим устало
     По осколкам конфетти,
     Если ты, если я
     Пожелаем лишь добра,
     Значит было всё не зря!

----------


## хрюхрюмчик777

вау!!!! круто вышло!!! пою теперь исключитльно на русском!!! :Aga:   :Aga:  
супер получилось!!!

----------


## fomusik

dekameron77, огромное спасибо!  :Vah:  Честно говоря вообще надежды было мало, а тут такой текст!!!!!!!  :Ok:  (Даже не смотря на "плагиат":smile: ) Мне очень понравилось! Талантище! Спасибо!

----------


## MissInga

Интересно увидеть Ваши варианты на эту же тему.
А у меня вот что получилось...

На тему - Lara Fabian - Meu Grande Amor или To Love Again
Португальский язык...
-------------------------------------------------------
Eu sonhei e esperei por seu amor
E o meu coracao se acostumou
A sonhar com voce
E de repente eu te encontrei
Eu vi no seu olhar
A paixao que eu sonhei pra mim

Quando te vi acreditei
Que o amor nao era so um sonho meu...
Eu acordei e o mundo inteiro acendeu
Nao para de brilhar
E o meu olhar so ve o seu
Eu encontrei meu grande amor

Pode chover, o ceu cair que nada vai
Tirar o que eu guardei dentro de mim
E so pensar em voce
No amor que uniu os nossos coracaes
Se o mundo te esconder
Por tras de muros e prisoes
Te encontrarei meu grande amor

So os tolos podem pensar
Que o amor se deixa enganar
Nada podera mudar os rumos da paixao
Foi ele que nos escolheu, nao foi voce nem eu
Meu grande amor, grande amor

Aconteceu, estava escrito
Eu em voce, voce em mim
Eu te encontrei meu grande amor
Grande amor, oh oh oh oh oh oh

-

Я МЕЧТАЛА И ЖДАЛА ЕГО ЛЮБВИ, 
И ПРИУЧИЛА СВОЕ СЕРДЦЕ
ДУМАТЬ ТОЛЬКО О ТЕБЕ...
НАЙДЯ ЕГО, УВИДЕЛА СИЯНИЕ ВО ВЗГЛЯДЕ ТОМ, 
О КОМ МЕЧТАЛА Я. 

Я ЖДАЛА И ВЕРИЛА, ЧТО ЭТО ТЫ ЛЮБОВЬ МОЯ
МОЯ ДУША ЗАМИРАЛА ЧТОБ СИЯТЬ, 
НО ТЫ НЕ СМОГ ПОНЯТЬ
СЕРДЦЕ ОБЛИВАЕТ КРОВЬ. ТЫ МОЯ ЛЮБОВЬ.

ЕСТЬ ПОРАЖЕНИЯ В СУДЬБЕ, 
НО ДЕРЖАТЬ В СЕБЕ ЛЮБОВЬ 
И ДУМАТЬ ТОЛЬКО О ТЕБЕ, СНОВА, ВНОВЬ И ВНОВЬ
ВСЮ ЛЮБОВЬ МИР ПРЯТАЛ НАВСЕГДА, ПЫТАЯСЬ СКРЫТЬ ОТ МЕНЯ, НО ЗНАЮ ТЫ ЛЮБОВЬ МОЯ

Я ХОЧУ О СЧЕСТЬЕ ДУМАТЬ
О ТЕХ ДНЯХ С ТОБОЮ ВМЕСТЕ
ЛЕТИТ МОЯ ДУША, НЕЖНО КАСАЯСЬ ТЕБЯ
ТОТ КОГО ВЫБРАЛА ОНА, ДЛЯ МЕНЯ - ЛЮБОВЬ МОЯ.

МЫ ОДНО, ТАК БЫЛО СУЖДЕНО.
Я ЖДАЛА ТЕБЯ, А ТЫ МЕНЯ
ЛЮБОВЬ МОЯ.

----------


## dekameron77

*MissInga*,
жаль, но я не понимаю португальского))))))
мне б плюсик - я бы попробовал свой вариант накропать)))

но вообще-то и твой неплох,
единственное, на мой взгляд - рифмы маловато.
но допускаю, что иначе текст "не прочитывается",
т.к. оригинал песни не знаю.
в любом случае, с удовольствием послушал бы))))

----------


## dekameron77

*хрюхрюмчик777*,
*fomusic*,
спасибо за комплименты)))
рад, что вам понравилось))

я старался))))

----------


## dekameron77

*oskar_65*,
 спасибо за вклад в тему)))

----------


## oskar_65

*dekameron77*,
 Спасибо,вам! Ваши тексты сами по себе звучные,полноценные!Знаю,как сложно добиться приемлемого баланса,между оригинальной смысловой нагрузкой темы и русским поэтическим переводом,порой невозможно...(галиматья и только).Главное,по-моему,уловить настроение и образ.

----------


## MissInga

Я послала тебе на почту файл с песней, посмотри.

----------


## dekameron77

*MissInga*,
чего-то ничего не пришло пока(((

----------


## dekameron77

*MissInga*,
 всё, пришло, 
приступил к работе.

мало того, что на непронятном языке, так ещё и вообще без рифмы.
сложновато, но, думаю, что-нибудь сварганится)))

----------


## dekameron77

пока я корплю над Ларой Фабиан,
поступил ещё один заказ.

ни у кого нет желания присоединиться?

*Enrique Iglesias - Push*

When you need me
Girl I try to hide it
But I can’t escape it oh baby
Please forgive me
When I think of you my thoughts are so x-rated oh baby

Baby I don’t give a damn
I know that your man's no where insight oh oh
And your eyes don’t tell a lie
I know you wanna come with me tonight
And I say alright
But first you gotta

Chorus:
Push push back upon it (girl)
Make me believe you want it
Push push back upon it (girl)
Know I can't go on longing
Push push back upon it (girl)
Go ahead lay it on it (Don't stop)
Don’t stop until the morning (girl)
Just keep pushing back on it


Do you want me (You know it)
Do you need me (You know it)
Will you please me (You know it)
Will you tease me (You know it)

Baby I,
I’m the kinda guy that don’t get real excited (oh baby)
When you have,
When you have your private party I hope that I’m invited (oh baby)

Baby I don’t give a damn
I know that your mans no where insight whoa 
(what your man gotta do with me, tell me)
And your eyes don’t tell a lie

I know you wanna come with me tonight
And I say alright
But first you gotta

Chorus:
Push push back upon it (girl)
Make me believe you want it
Push push back upon it (girl)
Girl I can't go on longing
Push push back upon it (girl)
Go ahead lay it on it (Don't stop)
Don’t stop until the morning (girl)
Just keep pushing back on it

----------


## Ариэль

а можно вас попросить смастерить русский текст к песне Time to say goodbye Сары Брайтман? заранее спасибо

вот видао: http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/dallilla/post63053798/

*оригинал на итальянском...*
Quando sono solo
Sogno allorizzonte
E mancan le parole
Si lo so che non c? luce
In una stanza
Quando manca il sole
Se non ci sei tu con me, con me.
Su le finestre
Mostra a tutti il mio cuore
Che hai acceso
Chiudi dentro me
La luce che
Hai incontrato per strada

Time to say goodbye
Paesi che non ho mai
Veduto e vissuto con te
Adesso si li vivro.
Con te partiro
Su navi per mari
Che io lo so
No no non esistono piu
Its time to say goodbye.

Quando sei lontana
Sogno allorizzonte
E mancan le parole
E io si lo so
Che sei con me con me
Tu mia luna tu sei qui con me
Mio sole tu sei qui con me
Con me con me con me

Time to say goodbye
Paesi che non ho mai
Veduto e vissuto con te
Adesso si li vivro.
Con te partiro
Su navi per mari
Che io lo so
No no non esistono piu
Con te io li rivivro.
Con te partiro
Su navi per mari
Che io lo so
No no non esistono piu
Con te io li rivivro.
Con te partiro
Io con te.

*английский перевод*

Time to say goodbye

When Im alone
I dream on the horizon
And words fail;
Yes, I know there is no light
In a room
Where the sun is not there
If you are not with me.
At the windows
Show everyone my heart
Which you set alight;
Enclose within me
The light you
Encountered on the street.

Time to say goodbye,
To countries I never
Saw and shared with you,
Now, yes, I shall experience them,
Ill go with you
On ships across seas
Which, I know,
No, no, exist no longer;
With you I shall experience them.

When you are far away
I dream on the horizon
And words fail,
And yes, I know
That you are with me;
You, my moon, are here with me,
My sun, you are here with me.
With me, with me, with me,

Time to say goodbye,
To countries I never
Saw and shared with you,
Now, yes, I shall experience them,
Ill go with you
On ships across seas
Which, I know,
No, no, exist no longer;
With you I shall re-experience them.
Ill go with you
On ships across seas
Which, I know,
No, no, exist no longer;
With you I shall re-experience them.
Ill go with you,
I with you.

----------


## ganst

СПАСИБО-КЛЕВО!:biggrin:

----------


## Крошка Ру

*Помогите пожалуйста написать перевод)))бьюсь уже неделю! очень хочется спеть, а французский я не люблю и не знаю:frown:* 

*Lara Fabian - Aime.*

C'est un fruit sucre que l'univers 
et la terre ensemence 
Un cadeau divin qui t'es offert 
Si tu crois a cette chance 
La vie s'arrange pour nous donner 
L'autre moitier d'orange 

C'est un voyage au creux de la chair 
Ou la guerre n'existe pas 
La preuve que chacune de 
tes prieres sinceres trouvera 
Une reponse malgre l'abscence 
Des que l'amour s'avance 

Aime, 
La vie est tellement belle 
Des que tu deviens celle ou celui qui aime 
La certitude que l'autre est essentiel 
C'est un rendez-vous comme un cadeau du ciel 

Aime, 
Et fous toi de la haine 
Ne redeviens pas celle ou celui qui peine 
La solitude est un chemin cruel 
N'oublie jamais que l'amour est eternelle 

C'est une caresse et l'on tremble ensemble 
On s'y attendait plus 
C'est un regard qui nous ressemble au visage 
De cet inconnu 
Soudain les larmes inondent nos coeurs 
On etreint le bonheur 

Aime, 
La vie est tellement belle 
Des que tu deviens celle ou celui qui aime 
La certitude que l'autre est essentiel 
C'est un rendez-vous comme un cadeau du ciel 

Aime, 
Et fou toi de la haine 
Ne redeviens pas celle ou celui qui peine 
La solitude est un chemin cruel 
N'oublie jamais que l'amour est eternelle 

Je te dis A I M E

* А это её примерный перевод:*

1)Именно плоды, сахар, мир и земля
Составляют этот божественный подарок
Который был тебе предложен.
Если ты в Него веришь,
Будь  уверен, что существует  шанс,
Который дает нам жизнь, словно бедняку апельсин.

2)Это путешествие в глубину себя…
Знай, войны не существует,
Доказательство тому,
каждое твое светлое чувство, которое
дает возможность любви 
стать выше всего этого злого мира.

припев
Люби…посмотри, жизнь настолько прекрасна!
Не важно, что ты любишь порядок и уверенность,
Важно другое: наша встреча-подарок неба….
будь сумасшедшим, и умей ненавидеть,
Будь выше тех, кто плюет тебе в душу….

Люби…Однако помни это одиночество,
Эту жестокую дорогу, этот беспросветный путь
котором я шла к тебе….
Любовь-это святое….

3)Давай дорожить ею(любовью)
И будем беречь….беречь это мимолетное счастье..
И от ласки нежной 
порой наполняются 
слезами наши глаза, и сердце бьется в унисон
Святое счастье….береги……

припев

Люби…посмотри, жизнь настолько прекрасна!
Не важно, что ты любишь порядок и уверенность,
Важно другое: наша встреча-подарок неба….

Люби….будь сумасшедшим, и умей ненавидеть,
Будь выше тех, кто плюет тебе в душу….
Однако помни это одиночество, эту
Жестокую дорогу, которой я шла к тебе….
Люби…Любовь-это святое

И я говорю тебе: люби…….

----------


## dekameron77

категорически нет вдохновения.
обещаю исправиться.

----------


## Крошка Ру

*dekameron77*,
 верим в Вас  :Ok:

----------


## Ариэль

ничего страшного... не торопитесь :) по себе знаю, что без вдохновения лучче вобще ничего не делать :)

----------


## Mishany

Друзья! Обращаюсь за помощью-нужен текст песни Глории Гейнер "Я буду жить" на русском языке,давно ищу, заранее благодарю!

----------


## fomusik

*Я БУДУ ЖИТЬ*
Брошена любовь 
Сожжены мосты 
Зачем нужна была мне жизнь, 
Когда не рядом ты 
Но время лечит 
Все прошло 
И слез не мало утекло 
Тебе на зло 
Я буду жить тебе на зло 
(жить тебе на зло) 
(жить тебе на зло) 
(жить тебе на зло) 
(жить тебе на зло) 
(жить тебе на зло) 
(жить тебе на зло) 
(жить тебе на зло) 
(жить тебе на зло) 
(жить тебе на зло) 

(жить тебе на зло) 
(жить тебе на зло) 
(жить тебе на зло) 
Брошена любовь 
Сожжены мосты 
Зачем нужна была мне жизнь, 
Когда не рядом ты 
Но время лечит 
Все прошло 
И слез не мало утекло 
Тебе на зло 
Я буду жить тебе на зло 
Я буду жить 
Смогу забыть 
И не пытаться поменять 
То, что не в силах изменить 
Я не желаю слышать вновь 
Про эту глупую любовь 
Оставь ключи и уходи - 
Счастливого пути 
Забыто все - 
Теперь ты ноль 
И не старайся - 
Давно утихла эта боль 
Ты ожидал, что я паду к твоим ногам 
Ты думал, что я 
Что я погибну без тебя 
Но я, я буду жить 
Ведь я умею быть любимой 
И я так хочу любить 
Невозможно все забыть 
Невозможно все простить 
Но я жива 
Я буду жить 
Я буду жить! 

Радость и печаль 
Цвета одного 
Еще не склеены кусочки 
Сердца моего 
Давала волю я слезам 
Себя жалея по ночам 
Но хватит слез 
Весенний ветер грусть унес 
Другая жизнь 
Другая я 
Не та девчонка в тебя по уши влюбленная 
Ты вновь стучишься в мою жизнь 
Не понимая ничего 
Но пусть потерпит твой Амур 
Моя любовь не для него 
Но как же так? 
Я буду жить 
Ведь я умею быть любимой 
И я так хочу любить! 
Невозможно все забыть 
Невозможно все простить 
Но я жива 
Я буду жить! 

Я буду жить 
Я 
Я буду жить 
аааа 
Я 
Я буду жить 
аааа 
Я 
Я буду жить 

Забыто все 
Теперь ты ноль 
И не старайся - давно утихла эта боль 
Ты ожидал, что я паду к твоим ногам 
Ты думал, что я 
Что я погибну без тебя 
О нет, не я 
Я буду жить 
Ведь я умею быть любимой 
И я так хочу любить 
Невозможно все забыть 
Невозможно все простить 
Но я жива 
Я буду жить 
Я буду жить 
а-ла-ла-ла-ла 
Я буду жить 
ааааа

----------


## Mishany

Спасибочки Фомусик!!! ::biggrin: : :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

Привет всем любителям РЕМЕЙКНУТЬ.
Имею предложить парочку своих
вот ссылочка на сайт певица Ольги Позняковской. скачайте песни "ПРОПАЛ" и БАРБАРИСКИ" Если понравиться выложу тексты, на Барбариски есть минус.
http://www.star-fabrik.de/

Это мои ремейки на испанскую "Ля комиса нерга" и Мадонны "Хенг ап"

----------


## ищу смысл жизни

Здраствуйте!!Хочу поблагодарить Вас за такую хорошую тему!И вообще люди у которых получаетсо писать аналоги песен, да ещё и с других языков -вы очень талантливы и умны!!!!Умнички!!а я вот сколько раз не пробовала никогда не получается :Tu:   поэтому решила попросить у Вас
Помогите  пжл написать рускую версию песни Кристины  Агилеры Fighter  
вот англ текст.
After all you put me through
You'd think I despise you
But in the end, I wanna thank you
'Cause you make me that much stronger

When I, thought I knew you
Thinking that you were true
I guess I, I couldn't trust
Called your bluff, time is up
'Cause I've had enough
You were, there by my side
Always down for the ride
But your, joy ride just came down in flames
'Cause your greed sold me out of shame

After all of the stealing and cheating
You probably think that I hold resentment for you
But, oh no, you're wrong
'Cause if it wasn't for all that you tried to do
I wouldn't know just how capable I am to pull through
So I wanna say thank you

'Cause it makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
It makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter 

Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
Makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter

Never saw it coming
All of your backstabbing
Just so you could cash in
On a good thing before I realized your game
I heard you're going round
Playing the victim now
But don't even begin
Feeling I'm the one to blame
'Cause you dug your own grave

After all of the fights and the lies
Yes you wanted to harm me but that won't work anymore
No more, oh no, it's over
'Cause if it wasn't for all of your torture
I wouldn't know how to be this way now
And never back down
So I wanna say thank you

'Cause it makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
Makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter 

Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
It makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter

How could this man I thought I knew
Turn out to be unjust, so cruel
Could only see the good in you
Pretended not to see the truth
You tried to hide your lies, disguise yourself
Through living in denial
But in the end you'll see
You won't stop me

I am a fighter and I
I ain't goin' stop
There is no turning back
I've had enough

'Cause it makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
It makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter

Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
Makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter

Thought I would forget
But I remember
I remember
I'll remember, I'll remember

Вот перевод на руском 

После всего, через что ты заставил меня пройти,
Ты думал, что я буду презирать тебя.
Но в итоге я хочу только поблагодарить тебя, 
Потому что ты сделал меня гораздо сильнее. 
Когда мне казалось, что я тебя знаю,
Когда я думала, что ты искренний,
Наверное, мне не следовало довеять.
Ты – обманщик, и твоё время истекло,
Потому что я сыта тобой по горло.
Ты всегда был рядом,
И я была обречена на обман с твоей стороны,
Но твоя беспечная жизнь заполыхала ясным пламенем,
Ведь в своей жадности ты лишил меня стыда.

После всего обмана и тайных измен,
Ты, возможно, думаешь, что я бушую от негодования на тебя,
Но, нет, ты ошибаешься.
Потому что если бы не все твои предательства,
Я бы просто не знала, насколько легко могу справляться со всем этим,
Поэтому я хочу поблагодарить тебя.

Это делает меня гораздо сильнее,
Заставляет более тщательно работать над собой,
Помогает быть мудрее,
Поэтому спасибо за то, что ты научил меня бороться.

Благодаря тебе я стала учиться немного быстрее,
Я стала более толстокожей,
Я стала гораздо умнее,
Поэтому спасибо за то, что ты научил меня бороться.

Я даже никогда не подозревала,
Что получу от тебя нож в спину.
Ты просто пользовался мной,
Но лишь потом я разгадала твои карты.
Я слышала, что ты приходил,
Поджав хвост.
Но мне даже не приходит в голову та мысль,
Что я сама во всём виновата – 
Ты сам себе вырыл могилу.

Позади все ссоры и ложь.
Да, ты хотел навредить мне, но уже ничего не сможешь сделать.
Больше это не повторится, да, всё кончено.
Если бы ты надо мной не издевался,
Я просто не знаю, какой была бы сейчас.
Я уже не вернусь в прошлое,
Поэтому я хочу поблагодарить тебя.

Это делает меня гораздо сильнее,
Заставляет более тщательно работать над собой,
Помогает быть мудрее,
Поэтому спасибо за то, что ты научил меня бороться.

Благодаря тебе я стала учиться немного быстрее,
Я стала более толстокожей,
Я стала гораздо умнее,
Поэтому спасибо за то, что ты научил меня бороться.

Как мог этот человек, которого, как мне казалось, я знала,
Оказаться таким несправедливым и жестоким?
Я видела в тебе только хорошее,
Претворялась, что не замечаю правды.
Ты пытался скрыть свою ложь, прятал своё истинное лицо
Даже от самого себя.
Но, в конце концов, ты поймёшь,
Что ты не в силах остановить меня.

Я борец, и я
Не собираюсь останавливаться.
Нет пути назад,
Я сыта по горло.

Это делает меня гораздо сильнее,
Заставляет более тщательно работать над собой,
Помогает быть мудрее,
Поэтому спасибо за то, что ты научил меня бороться.

Благодаря тебе я стала учиться немного быстрее,
Я стала более толстокожей,
Я стала гораздо умнее,
Поэтому спасибо за то, что ты научил меня бороться.

Я думала, что я забуду, 
Но я помню.
Я помню.
Я буду помнить, я буду помнить.

 было бы не плхо чтобы русский текст по смыслу был похож на перевод, но это не особо важно....  
зарание спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dilmurat

Присаединяюсь..к этой замечательной теме..было бы не плохо с песне И.Игисиуса-Пуш...

----------


## TrieN

ой я тоже хочу попробовать ремейками занятся:smile: 
*ищу смысл жизни*,
 ну я типо попробую, но ничего не обещаю

----------


## Лев

> ой я тоже хочу попробовать ремейками занятся


Объясни, что такое римейк и какое отношение он имеет к переводам  на русский?

----------


## ищу смысл жизни

> ой я тоже хочу попробовать ремейками занятся:smile: 
> *ищу смысл жизни*,
>  ну я типо попробую, но ничего не обещаю


спасибо, кстати как успехи?

----------


## Dilmurat

Очень..нужен текст И.Иглисиуса...плиззз...помагите...

----------


## aigul

*Dilmurat*,
 если тебе нужен оригинальный текст, так это тебе не в этот раздел. :Aga:

----------


## Dilmurat

*aigul*  нет мне нужен русский текст..этой песни (Push)

----------


## Poetromantic

Привет стихотворцам! А я-то думала, что мне одной это надо! У меня тут недавно был выпускной, и мне пришлось писать текст вальса на песню, которая оказалась вовсе не вальсом! Дурдом какой-то... Но на этом мои мучения не закончились - затем меня попросили переложить песню All Star из Шрэка, так там вообще почти рэп! Но я героически справилась (просто надо было кому-то выложить свои эмоции).
С удовольствием присоединяюсь к шумной компании. Будут результаты - значит будут. Надеюсь, вдохновение меня не покинуло...

----------


## Druid - Peacemaker

Ребят!
Помогите, нужен текст на русском, гр. Битлз, песня - Ночь трудного дня.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## aigul

:smile: И что никто не поможет?

----------


## Лев

> И что никто не поможет?


Вот и попробуй сделать Битлз, правда в 80х уже пели на русском. но не помню кто.
Там было такое начало:
Иду с работы я.
Усталый, как соба-а-ка...

----------


## aigul

:redface: Я же не могу переводить. У меня с английским проблемс.:biggrin: Долго сидеть прийдется!Да я и оригинала не наблюдаю.

----------


## Densais

Привет,коллеги по жанру!
В моём понимании придумать аналогичную по смыслу песню на другом языке-это высший пилотаж.
К сожалению с языками у меня туговато,но в этом есть свои плюсы.
Я придумываю свои тексты "от фонаря".Да и иногда в два куплета уложиться трудно.Вот и приделаю кусочек дополнительно.

Прежде,чем продолжу,хочу выразить свою благодарность отцу-основателю этого сайта.
Спасибо тебе огромное!Многие мои перепевки появились после скачивания минусовок с этого сайта.Ну раз есть минусовка,то появляется стимул к творчеству.

Теперь,после пары лет сотрудничества со студиями звукозаписи,могу предложить некоторый результат.К сожалению проект не готов в том объёме,какой запланирован,но коль здесь появилась такая тема,то смысла скрывать подобное от здешней публики нет.
Приглашаю всех,кто интересуется перепевками ,всех,кто хочет снова побывать в эпохе ДИСКО,заглянуть на музыкальное приложение.
Девчёнки!Вам особое приглашение!
http://www.esnips.com/web/music-badboysblue-ru
Если будут желающие присоединиться,то добро пожаловать!

http://www.badboysblue.ru/forum/index.php?board=10.0
Ну а в этом районе можно обнаружить работы печатного характера.

Перепевщики всех стран,объединяйтесь!

----------


## Витка

Я когда-то написала свой текст на песнью Хьюстон All the man that I need, но т..к писать стихи совсем не умею, возможно віложу чуть позже.
А сейчас подарок от Astrologiya:
*Adriano Celentano_Specchi riflessi* (русский текст, близок очень к переводу). Я уже где-то выставляла минус и плюс.

*ЗЕРКАЛЬНЫЕ ОТРАЖЕНИЯ (Челентано)*

1. Не сможешь ранить вновь, ведь больше нет тебя, 
    И даже в снах моих нельзя… нельзя… нельзя…
    Но если ты захочешь вернуть через преграды всё, 
    Минуя все запреты, всё просто нам…

ПР. Я и ты, как могли с тобой расстаться, 
        Не знаем мы, как зеркальные отраженья –  
        Я и ты, и игра двух незнакомцев окончена. 
        Мы далеки, только Осторожно, 
        Словно два шара воздушных 
        С иглою в сердце, ветер дарит нам свободу, 
        Но держит лента, и одно прикосновенье 
        И лопнет шар (всё), исчезнем навсегда… На-на

2. Прошу, не надо слов, и планы ты не строй,
    Не стоит нам мечтать о нас, для нас… нельзя…
    Я не скажу, что сложно, закончен этот долгий путь,
    Что было невозможно теперь вернуть.

ПР. Я и ты… Время вновь остановилось, 
        Но знаем мы: два оазиса в пустыне – 
        Мы миражи. Ветер снова свёл нас вместе песочной пылью
        Из чистых рек воду пьём и время возвращает вкус и запах 
        Того, что было, что скрываем до сих пор, 
        И мы не забыли, на глазах всё исчезает, 
        Как призрачный свет уходит навсегда… на-на

----------


## Пряха

Уже в течении двух лет пытаюсь выучить Celine Dion "Just Walk Away". Ну не получается у меня, не владею я английским, да и произношение ужасное. 

(Albert Hammond, Marti Sharron)
I know I never loved this way before
And no one else has loved me more
With you I've laughed and cried
I have lived and died
What I wouldn't do just to be with you
I know I must forget you and go on
I can't hold back my tears too long
Though life won't be the same
I've got to take the blame
And find the strenght I need to let you go
Just walk away
Just say goodbye
Don't turn around now you may see me cry
I mustn't fall apart
Or show my broken heart
Or the love I feel for you
So walk away
And close the door
And let my life be as it was before
And I'll never never know
Just how I let you go
But there's nothing left to say
Just walk away
There'll never be a moment I'll regret
I've loved you since the day we met
For all the love you gave
And all the love we made
I know I've got to find the strenght to say
Just walk away
Just say goodbye
Don't turn around now you may see me cry
I mustn't fall apart
Or show my broken heart
Or the love I feel for you
So walk away
And close the door
And let my life be as it was before
And I'll never never know
Just how I let you go
But there's nothing left to say
Just walk away


и перевод

Я знаю, что я никогда не любила этот путь прежде, И никто больше не любил меня больше. С Вами, я смеялась и кричала, я жила и умирала, Что я не сделал бы только, чтобы быть с Вами, я знаю, что я должен забыть Вас и продолжить, я не могу сдержать мои слезы слишком долго, Хотя жизнь не будет тем же самым, я должна взять вину И найти strenght, я должена позволить Вам идти, Только уходят, Только говорят, до свидания не оборачиваются теперь, Вы можете видеть, что я кричу, я не должена развалиться Или показывать мое разбитое сердце Или любовь, я нашупываю Вас, Так уйдите, И закройте дверь И позволяют моей жизни быть, поскольку это было, прежде И я никогда никогда не буду знать Только, как я позволяю Вам идти, Но нет ничего, чтобы сказать, Только не уходят There'll никогда быть моментом, я буду сожалеть, что я любила Вас со дня, который мы встретили Для всей любви, которую Вы дали И вся любовь, которую мы сделали, я знаю, что я должена найти, что strenght, чтобы сказать Только уходят, Только говорят, до свидания не оборачиваются теперь, Вы можете видеть, что я кричу меня, чтобы не должна развалиться Или показать мое разбитое сердце Или любовь, я нашупываю Вас, Так уйдите, И закройте дверь И позвольте моей жизни быть, поскольку это было, прежде И я никогда никогда не буду знать Только, как я позволяю Вам идти, Но нет ничего, чтобы сказать, Только уходят

----------


## Витка

*Пряха*, а плюсик можно на почту? Вдруг что-нить придумаем?

----------


## Пряха

плюс отправила на почту

----------


## Витка

*Пряха*, ага, получила... Послушаю, сейчас текст с переводом скачаю. В принципе могу написать русскими буквами транскрипцию английского текста. Послушала... Ничего песенка... Надо, чтобы пока что устаканилась в мозгах. Ничего не обещаю, попробуем с подругой сотворить чё-нить. А вам принципиально, чтобы текст имел смысл перевода или можно что-то близкое?

----------


## Витка

Слушаю, что-то приходит, но пока медленно.
Для себя перевела более понятно, вот:
Я знаю, я никогда так не любила прежде
И никто другой не полюбил меня сильнее 
С тобой я смеялась и плакала 
Жила и умирала 
Что я должна сделать, чтобы быть с тобой 
Я знаю, что я должна забыть тебя и уйти 
Я не могу скрывать мои слёзы слишком долго
Всё-же жизнь не будет той же 
Я должна взять вину 
И нйти силы, чтобы позволить тебе уйти

Просто уходи прочь 
Просто скажи goodbye
Не оборачивайся сейчас ты можешь видеть меня плачущей
Я не должна раскисать
Или показывать мое разбитое сердце 
Или любовь, которую я испытываю к тебе
Так уходи прочь 
И закрой дверь 
И позволь, чтобы моя жизнь была каковой она была прежде 
И я никогда, никогда не узнаю 
Как я позволила тебе уйти
Не о чем больше говорить
Просто уходи прочь

Никогда не будет тот момент, когда я буду сожалеть что 
Я любила тебя с тех пор как мы встретились
Обо всей любви, которую ты давал
И всю любовь, которую мы сделали (имели)
Я знаю, что я должна найти силы, чтобы сказать
ПРИПЕВ

----------


## Витка

*Пряха*, пока что получился такой вариант (извините, не поэт, как смогла):

*ПРОСТО УЙДИ.*
1. Я раньше не любила, как теперь.
Меня же не любил никто сильней.
Смеялась и рыдала,
Жила и умирала,
Не знаю, что мне сделать, чтобы быть с тобой.
Я не могу забыть всё и уйти
И слёзы долго сдерживать, прости.
И жизнь не будет той,
А кто тому виной?
Но силы я найду и отпущу.

ПРИПЕВ:
Просто уйди, скажи прощай (goodbye)
И не смотри мне в след, заплачу вновь
Разбитое сердце 
И слёзы на ветер - 
Моя любовь летит к тебе.
Так уходи и дверь закрой
И больше не играй с моей судьбой
Нет больше сил - лети.
Позволила уйти,
Но ничего не говори,
Просто беги (уйди).

2. Я не жалею (не пожалею) больше ни о чём.
Любила с той поры, как мы вдвоём.
Ради любви святой,
Закончим мы с игрой
Бог силы дай мне больше, чтоб сказать.
ПРИПЕВ

Концовка 2 куплета ещё может быть такая:
Любовь, что ты давал,
Ты снова потерял
И силы я найду, чтобы сказать.

----------


## Витка

*Пряха*, вы попробуйте спеть сначала, а потом благодарите, договорились? Если где-то непонятно - напою. Там в некоторых местах ритмически не так, как в английском варианте. Не успела особо запомнить музыку. Но... честно попробовала спеть - вроде нормально. Жду ваш отзыв о пробе.

----------


## DAnDoo

Очень-очень-очень-очень....очень нужен перевод No doubt Don't speak....вот..ПОжалста попробуйте чтоньть сотворить!!!

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

*DAnDoo*,
Молчи (перевод )

Ты и я,
Раньше мы были вместе,
Каждый день вместе, всегда.

Я, правда, чувствую,
Что теряю лучшего друга,
И не верю,
Что это может быть концом.

Похоже на то, что ты меня отпускаешь,
Правда ли это?
Я не хочу знать.

Молчи,
Я знаю, что ты хочешь сказать.
Пожалуйста, перестань объяснять,
Не говори мне ничего, ты делаешь мне больно.
Молчи,
Я знаю, о чём ты думаешь,
И мне не нужны твои объяснения,
Не говори мне ничего, ты делаешь мне больно.

Наши воспоминания
Могут быть приятными,
Но некоторые из них
Безумно страшные.

И поскольку мы умираем, оба, ты и я,
Я сижу, обхватив голову руками
И плачу.

Молчи,
Я знаю, что ты хочешь сказать.
Пожалуйста, перестань объяснять,
Не говори мне ничего, ты делаешь мне больно.
Молчи,
Я знаю, о чём ты думаешь,
И мне не нужны твои объяснения,
Не говори мне ничего, ты делаешь мне больно.

Всё заканчивается.
Мне пора перестать претворяться, кто мы,
Ты и я,
Я вижу, что мы умираем, не так ли?

Молчи,
Я знаю, что ты хочешь сказать.
Пожалуйста, перестань объяснять,
Не говори мне ничего, ты делаешь мне больно.
Молчи,
Я знаю, о чём ты думаешь,
И мне не нужны твои объяснения,
Не говори мне ничего, ты делаешь мне больно.

----------


## yozhik67

Здравствуйте! Просмотрел тему. Интересно, но мне кажется, что "вольные" переводы - это всё-таки самостоятельное произведение, не имеющее отношения к той или иной песне. Многим хочется знать, о чём же действительно поётся в песнях, которые они слушают 30-40 лет, а им предлагают "Новый год в стиле АББА", где общее в текстах только то, что и оригинал и перевод "про любовь" (качество исполнения лучше вообще не обсуждать). С уважением!

----------


## Витка

*yozhik67*, не согласна с вами, стараюсь переводить и в рифму и масимально близко к оригиналу... 
см. выше мои посты.
Даже, если и не совсем близкое по значению, пускай и будет новое произведение, чем плохо оживлять старые песни?

----------


## yozhik67

Извините,*Витка* - я не имел ввиду Ваше последнее произведение (я даже песни такой не знаю), просто высказался по теме вообще. "Переводчик прозы - раб, переводчик поэзии - соавтор" - это, наверное, известно многим. Да, невозможно перенести и точность, и красоту стихотворения с одного языка на другой, но так хочется...

----------


## Витка

> (я даже песни такой не знаю)


Я тоже раньше не знала такой песни, пока не выслали плюс и не попросили перевести.  :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:




> Да, невозможно перенести и точность, и красоту стихотворения с одного языка на другой, но так хочется...


Так исполняйте свои желания! Если хочется - действуйте!!!
Покажите свои способности! Ведь, разглагольствовать можно легко, а вот сделать...
Попробуйте!

----------


## yozhik67

Ну, честно говоря, пробую я уже давно - лет 15. Из того, что здесь уже было, пожалуй, вот это:

АВBA                                                             АББА 
“Happy New Year”                       “С Новым Годом”  

Кончилось всё – 
Фейерверки и вино.
И, смотря молча вдаль,
Мы вдруг чувствуем печаль.
Позади уже праздник, 
Серый день опять с утра,
Словно не было вчера 
И сказать пришла пора:

“Happy New Year! Happy New Year!
Видится нам, что этот мир
Лишь любовью должен быть всегда храним.
Happy New Year! Happy New Year!
Если не сбудутся мечты,
Мы с тобою жизнь покинем, как увядшие цветы.
Я и ты”.

Вижу порой,
Как приходит мир иной
И срывает свой куш
На останках наших душ.
Как же глуп человек:
Он, надеясь на успех,
Замечал не всегда,
Что шагает иногда
По дороге в никуда.
                    Припев.

Кажется мне,
Что вчерашние мечты
Все мертвы и теперь
Стоят меньше конфетти.
Десять лет пролетело,
Через десять лет ещё
Скажет кто, что нас ждёт.
Что подарит нам рассвет,
Начиная новый век.  
Припев.

----------


## Витка

*yozhik67*, вот видите, как чудесно!
А из того, что здесь нету?

----------


## yozhik67

Вот, пожалуйста, правда тоже грустная, но что поделать, если практически все лучшие песни планеты замешаны на слезах - и мужских, и женских...

Sting                                                                  Стинг
“Fragile”                                                 “Хрупкость”

Прольётся кровь,
                         металл и плоть соединив.
В лучах закатных,
                          как гранат, застыв.
Назавтра дождь 
                        всё смоет без следа,
Но что-то мы 
                     запомним навсегда.
Случилось это, может быть,
Чтоб спор извечный разрешить – 
Ничто не вырастет из зла,
Ничто и никогда.
Для всех, рождённых под звездой греха,
Чтоб помнили, как наша жизнь хрупка,
Вновь и вновь прольётся дождь,
Как звёздных слёз река,
                                   как звёздных слёз река…
Вновь и вновь расскажет дождь,
Как наша жизнь хрупка,
                                   как наша жизнь хрупка…

----------


## Dilmurat

Ребята, помогите с тестом *Britney Spears - Circus*
нужен _русский_ тест песни *Цирк*! Будьте добры, помогите!..

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
..А вот и сам оригинальный текст:
*Britney Spears - Circus*

here’s only two types of people in the world
The ones that entertain, and the ones that observe
Well baby I’m a put-on-a-show kinda girl
Don’t like the backseat, gotta be first
I’m like the ringleader
I call the shots
I’m like a firecracker
I make it hot
then I put on a show

I feel the adrenaline moving through my veins
Spotlight on me and I’m ready to break
I’m like a performer, the dancefloor is my stage
Better be ready, hope that ya feel the same

All the eyes on me in the center of the ring
Just like a circus
When I crack that whip, everybody gon' trip
Just like a circus
Don’t stand there watching me, follow me
Show me what you can do
Everybody let go, we can make a dancefloor
Just like a circus

There’s only two types of guys out there,
Ones that can hang with me, and ones that are scared
So baby I hope that you came prepared
I run a tight ship so, beware
I’m like the ringleader
I call the shots
I’m like a firecracker
I make it hot
then I put on a show

I feel the adrenaline moving through my veins
Spotlight on me and I’m ready to break
I’m like a performer, the dancefloor is my stage
Better be ready, hope that ya feel the same

All the eyes on me in the center of the ring
Just like a circus
When I crack that whip, everybody gon' trip
Just like a circus
Don’t stand there watching me, follow me
Show me what you can do
Everybody let go, we can make a dancefloor
Just like a circus

Let's go.
Let me see what you can do.
I'm runnin' this (like like like like a circus)
Yeah.
Like a what? (like like like like a circus)

All the eyes on me in the center of the ring
Just like a circus
When I crack that whip, everybody gon' trip
Just like a circus
Don’t stand there watching me, follow me
Show me what you can do
Everybody let go, we can make a dancefloor
Just like a circus

All the eyes on me in the center of the ring
Just like a circus
When I crack that whip, everybody gon' trip
Just like a circus
Don’t stand there watching me, follow me
Show me what you can do
Everybody let go, we can make a dancefloor
Just like a circus

----------


## Skadi

*yozhik67*,
Андрюша!..ты продолжаешь приятно удивлять :smile: 
Очень понравились твои переводы!  :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Dilmurat*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...47#post2411847
Полдня корпел, 
Но преуспел...:rolleyes:

----------


## Mishel

*yozhik67*,
Это ваше? - http://www.stihi.ru/2009/03/07/5328

----------


## yozhik67

Моё! Раскрыли...:eek:

----------


## Skadi

> Моё! Раскрыли...


Андрей...:smile: давно уже было понятно, что ты - человек с тонко чувствующей душой, улавливающий малейшие нюансы поэтического настроения. Честно? то, о чём узналось, очень тебе "идёт", 
и соглашаешься с этим сразу. Спасибо, что ты именно такой - человек искренний, скромный, умный...приятно! :smile: :flower:

----------

